# H-Drol and Epistane



## thasilentguy (Nov 4, 2011)

28 Years Old 
185 Pound 
5'9"
Workout 5 days a week and cardio 3 days a week.
Previous Pro-Hormones H-Drol, P-Stanz, AndroHard, Androlean, Dermacrine.
Previous Cycles Test E, Test C, EQ, Tren A

Plan on starting off with AI Life Support and Milk Thistle for 2 wk
Continue with AI life Support, Mutli-vitamin, Fish oil, Milk thistle, Whey Protein for duration of Cycle.
H-Drol wk 1-4 50/50/75/75
Epistane wk 4-8 20/20/30/30

PCT 
AI LIfe Support Multi-vitamin, Fish oil, Milk Thistle, Whey Protein and Creatine.
Liquid Torem 120/90/60/30
S.A.N MyoTest 4-6 wks

Liquidex on hand if needed at .5mg EOD
 Taurine on hand if needed for back pumps.

Let me know what you guys think and please critique Thanks in advance


----------



## R1balla (Nov 9, 2011)

i like it. looks good


----------



## fester (Nov 11, 2011)

As per I listen many body supplements but I want to know which is  best  to use for body building without any side effect. I searches online  and  found many reviews but not able to decide which one is best. While   searching I found online stores which provides these supplements at   anywhere.

epistane


----------



## kbordner (Nov 11, 2011)

thasilentguy said:


> 28 Years Old
> 185 Pound
> 5'9"
> Workout 5 days a week and cardio 3 days a week.
> ...


 
Looks good might want to add TUDCA/UDCA for liver support. Also from my experience EPI takes a little longer to kick in might want to run it for 6 weeks.


----------



## thasilentguy (Nov 13, 2011)

OK thanks I will look into running the EPI longer and the liver support.


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2011)

sorry for hijacking the thread, but how much taurine is recommended for relief of back pumps?


----------



## VladTepes (Nov 16, 2011)

seyone said:


> sorry for hijacking the thread, but how much taurine is recommended for relief of back pumps?



0-10 grams. Hard to say, even at 30 mgs of superdrol I don't really have an issue with back/calf pumps so I don't even take taurine on cycle. For some people they have to use up to 10 grams a day to prevent or get relief from them. Just start with 2 grams or so and if you need more you can always add it, if you don't experience them then you may not need it at all in future cycles.


----------



## thasilentguy (Nov 17, 2011)

I usually start with 1-2 Grams of Taurine powder every day.  This seems to take care of it.


----------



## seyone (Nov 17, 2011)

I will give it a try, I get them really bad.


----------



## thasilentguy (Nov 18, 2011)

If you get them bad I would start with 2 grams give it a few days and if not better step up to 4 grams and so on.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 22, 2011)

So epistane and H-drop would be a good stack? I have some PP Turinabol LV coming in and can also get some Epistane and plan to run a "cut" cycle soon.  

Didn't mean to hijack OP


----------



## |Z| (Nov 28, 2011)

kbordner said:


> Looks good might want to add TUDCA/UDCA for liver support. Also from my experience EPI takes a little longer to kick in might want to run it for 6 weeks.



Yeah run Epi like that OP, its amazing though and you have one lean ass stack set up if you keep your macros and training in check!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have never combined hdrol with epistane. But, I have combined Epistane and Beastdrol (a superdrol). I took the EPI mostly because it has anti-estrogen properties and I have a sensitive little bitch with gyno problems apparently. 
my body constantly reacts with sensitive nips.

Anyway I had good strength gains on that cycle. But I didn't do eight weeks. I ran them both side by side for 4 weeks...at a really high dosage.
50mg for the beast
and I think like 100mg for the epi. 



thasilentguy said:


> 28 Years Old
> 185 Pound
> 5'9"
> Workout 5 days a week and cardio 3 days a week.
> ...


----------

